# Missing Out on Life



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I was watching Laguna Beach tonight and it made me even more depressed than I already was.

I had no high school experience. I was there for one semester and then I got sent to a behavioral disorder school. I skipped class too much cuz of social phobias.

I never went to any dances or high school parties, I had no group of friends to hang out with. I never got to experience all of that. I never flirted with guys I liked or anything. Jesus Christ I never even talked! On the show everyone was hugging each other and crying cuz they were gonna miss each other so much goin' off to college. I was never close to people like that.

I feel like a big part of my life is gone. I watched movies when I was little about high school kids and always took for granted I'd be part of the experience some day. I imagined I'd be a beautiful teenage girl that had a lot of friends and that guys found attractive. But it never happened. I never went to college either. I wonder what I'm supposed to be doing now that I'll regret when I'm 30.

Sorry for sounding lame.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

peacedove said:


> I was watching Laguna Beach tonight and it made me even more depressed than I already was.
> 
> I had no high school experience. I was there for one semester and then I got sent to a behavioral disorder school. I skipped class too much cuz of social phobias.
> 
> ...


Please don't compare your life to what you see on TV. Those heartfelt, dramatic talks people have? They don't really happen, except with people like my ex-wife, who really though and expected that her life should have been like Beverly Hills 90210. I think she really thought that cops were like NYPD Blue, hospitals were like St. Whats-its-ass, and that lawyers are like LA Law. She actually talks like something from a drama show script. Real life is so mundane in comparison.

That said, DPD does cheat you out of a lot of your life. Hell, being in San Quentin sounds better than DPD (sex not withstanding, but let's not go there). It IS possible to treat enough of the anxiety and depression that DPD causes so that you can glean something from your life, but let's face it, there really is no positive side to DPD whatsoever.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

TV is not reality. I don't think anybodys experience of highschool is like that.

EDIT: ^^^


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

laguna beach, oh lord. :roll: 
thats one show that definately is geared toward making the rest of the world feel depressed that they are anything but eternally young, rich and fabulous. do yourself a favor and dont watch crap like that. in fact, do what i did and kill your tv. all it is is shows that make you feel totally inadiquate and advertisements that keep you fat, poor, and unhealthy. its a vicious cycle.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

I understand completely. I'm 19 years old, I spent most of my life inside a darkened room listening to music or playing videogames. I'm currently going to college, know no one, and constantly have to fight off the urge to cry or go running through the streets screaming. Last semester I had a breakdown, I was sure it was the end I was so completely gone. But here I am again, fearing that the same thing will eventually happen again.

I don't know how to talk to people, or how to have any type of relationship. I'm terrified of people. I need so much personal space that any time someone infringes on it I feel like I have to push them away or they'll envelope me. I don't know if its possible for me to live a normal life or if a life spent inside a mental institution will be my inevitable end.

Anyway, others are there. Feeling the exact same way.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

I can always relate to your posts.
I participated in minimal activities in high school, like prom, but I just felt trapped and uncomfortable the whole time. I resent everyone around me now... It's the worst for me in college because it's all about partying/socializing/personal growth/opening up and while I know if I was involved with people I'd hate it, I still wish I could have normal desires and it would be just THAT easy to be happy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

It's an easy trap to fall into, thinking that everyone else's life is better than yours. But the fact is that most people who appear to have perfect lives, don't, and while they might not be quite as miserable as your average DPer, they still tend to be on the lost and forlorn side of things.

I would never in a million years compare my life positively or negatively to anything I saw on TV-- except maybe a documentary or two-- because everything on TV is insidiously false, distorted, corrupt, and piped in directly from hell. "They don't call it programming for nothing."


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

although I had friends and was well liked in High School, I wish I could do it over because drugs and anxiety/depression played a huge part in me not doing certain things and reaching my full potential.

Now im a community college student on the verge of failing out........

by the way, Laguna Beach is one of the worst shows ever made, its so plastic


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

fingertingle said:


> I can always relate to your posts.


And I can always relate to yours. 



SoulBrotha said:


> by the way, Laguna Beach is one of the worst shows ever made, its so plastic


I agree. Very plastic. And yet I still watch stuff like that... I think it's cuz I want to be happy like they are on TV.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, Laguna Beach is enough to depress anybody. MTV shows just make me laugh mostly. If you really want to watch a bunch of idiots for an hour, watch that show, My Super Sweet Sixteen. Whenever I watch that I almost always look at whoever's watching with me in awe and say, "Are there really people out there like this?" It never ceases to amaze me. What ever happened to the great shows of MTV like Beavis and Butthead? That was my generation. And I can relate to it. I was talking to this sorority girl at school about shows and she said she likes Laguna Beach cause it reminds her of her life. I was sitting there thinking, how can that show remind anyone of their life? But she also likes Desperate Housewives and don't get me started on that one.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

yes i hate that show, makes me feel like crap as well. like i'm missing out on life and they all have it made. they do not know what its like. the girls on the show are pretty hot however.


----------

